# Golden Retriever @ Stud



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

and sadly, i'm sure they will have no problem finding someone who is willing to take them up on that.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

These ads are an opportunity to call and educate.

I periodically run "Buyer Beware" ads in our locals. They read like this:
*BUYER BEWARE!*
Interested in purchasing a Golden Retriever? Please call (xxx)xxx-xxxx for important information that you should know before addin a Golden to your family.


It's well worth the time and effort to be able to actually speak with people and provide information about clearances, standards, registration, etc. Even if TEN people call for information, that is 10 more able to make informed decisions. (I've had a s many as 60...)


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yup...PG said it BUYER BEWARE!!! 

Why don't they just go out and get another dog? Instead of breeding their bitch they have now? 

Ugh...people these days...


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Gwen -

I know what you mean. Here in Sarnia we have a local pet store that when they have goldens they sell them for $700 with no clearances and no registration. We've seen a couple different private sales in town also and it really makes you shake your head.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Gwen said:


> I was doing a search & came across an advertisement in a weekly freebie paper advertising a golden retriever @ stud. No clearances, nothing about registrations but he is good with children and around the house??????? .... just looking for an eligible GR bitch (who will pay the $500 fee) There are a few pictures of the dog - some with a little boy, others romping around the back yard & another with the dog beside his dog house. I didn't know that people really did this. There isn't anything about the age of the dog but he looks very young - he can't be much older than my 11 month old Nyg.
> 
> Sad, sad, sad.......is there any wonder that there are sick goldens out there!


That is all too common.

When our Golden Club is at public functions, we hear those kinds of inquiries on a regular basis. 

Most of these "stud owners" are suprised to learn that it's much more difficult to offer their dog at stud than they thought it would be. Most believe that simply being an AKC Registered dog would make their boy a "Hot Commodity". They were sad to learn that there is fierce competition is Stud Service and that their dog needs to have some outstanding credentials to even be considered, let alone be actually used at stud. 

In today's modern world with high quality A.I. services, a bitch owner has thousands of nice studs available from across the country or around the world at their disposal. All of them possess titles, health clearances, and long lists of accomplishments.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

...yes, ignorance is rampant! My co-workers think that the only reason Nyg is being shown is so I can make LOTS of $$$$$$$ putting him out as a stud. No!!!!! & there is a strong possibility that he may not even be used if he doesn't fit into our breeders program. I'm sure that ALL of the reputable breeders on here will attest to the fact that they don't make much $$$$ (if any) on their breedings after considering the costs associated - food, vet care, training, handlers, entrance fees, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc.............


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Why don't they just go out and get another dog? Instead of breeding their bitch they have now?


 
um because they arent doing it to get another dog, they're doing it to make money...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

tee hee ...I should put one in my local paper ....proven stud dog, very frustrated as he is surrounded by pretty girls in standing heat! Normally quiet,loving,easygoing, he is temporarily out of his ever loving mind, vibrating, bouncing, chattering, can not concentrate on anything presently! free to the 1st call, so I can grab an hour of sleep in the next 2 wks!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> These ads are an opportunity to call and educate.
> 
> I periodically run "Buyer Beware" ads in our locals. They read like this:
> *BUYER BEWARE!*
> ...


Excellent idea!!!!!!

(Hey, PG, you've given me LOTS of excellent ideas... I've packed a container of Listerine in my show bag for this weekend! Thanks!)


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Gwen said:


> I'm sure that ALL of the reputable breeders on here will attest to the fact that they don't make much $$$$ (if any) on their breedings after considering the costs associated - food, vet care, training, handlers, entrance fees, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc.............


Yup, you can say that again and again and again and again and again and again LOL ok. We do it right cause we love the dogs and want the best not for $$$. 

Its is sad to see ads like that I agree. Great idea to counter-post them then ecspecially if they are free you could advertise anything then.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

arcane said:


> tee hee ...I should put one in my local paper ....proven stud dog, very frustrated as he is surrounded by pretty girls in standing heat! Normally quiet,loving,easygoing, he is temporarily out of his ever loving mind, vibrating, bouncing, chattering, can not concentrate on anything presently! free to the 1st call, so I can grab an hour of sleep in the next 2 wks!!!!!!!!!:


 
ok i just almost spit my dr pepper out all over my computer monitor.......


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> ok i just almost spit my dr pepper out all over my computer monitor.......


lmao sorry Mar


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

A coworker of mine had told me that when he was a teenager, he had an unneutered Newfie, and he felt so bad that the dog never got anything (typical male teenager!). He actually posted an ad in the newspaper for free stud service, so his dog could get some action.:doh:

Luckily, no body called.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

arcane said:


> lmao sorry Mar


my boss says you owe him $200 for the monitor and keyboard that are now dr. peppered. LOL


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Gwen said:


> ...yes, ignorance is rampant! My co-workers think that the only reason Nyg is being shown is so I can make LOTS of $$$$$$$ putting him out as a stud. No!!!!! & there is a strong possibility that he may not even be used if he doesn't fit into our breeders program. I'm sure that ALL of the reputable breeders on here will attest to the fact that they don't make much $$$$ (if any) on their breedings after considering the costs associated - food, vet care, training, handlers, entrance fees, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc.............


Can you please say that just a little bit quieter so that my husband doesn't hear you?


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

I see this all the time on kijiji
and ads wanting to "stud" out their male dog.
Very careless...


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

You could always call and inquire about pedigree, clearances, titles, etc. Might be an intro into the "real" breeding world for them!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Can you please say that just a little bit quieter so that my husband doesn't hear you? [/quote
> 
> Don't tell me that you're keeping him in the dark????? Maybe you should start making $$$ by advertising some stud services in the daily rag!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> These ads are an opportunity to call and educate.
> 
> I periodically run "Buyer Beware" ads in our locals. They read like this:
> *BUYER BEWARE!*
> ...


That's a great idea. I'd love to think that most people just don't know any better, and that if reputable breeders ran these kinds of ads periodically, it would educate buyers and help get rid of millers, etc....


----------



## laniebarbee (Dec 29, 2018)

well, we do not seem to have any luck at all finding a healthy stud dog. there are a few out there that either are not healthy, or are not checked for health issues. but even then they are often 4 plus hours drive away. My family raised german shepards when i was younger, and it was such a learning experience. Not to mention the small amount of extra pocket money it brought in during a financially stressed time. I wanted to raise golden retrievers with my teen daughters, for many reasons. a love of the breed, saving some extra money for college, etc. but finding a stud dog is not so easy. not when you want to be picky. also, i find that those already breeding, are often hypocritical for those who are trying to enter the community. 

i just wanted to reply that studs are not a dime a dozen, not everywhere, and finding one is no easy task.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I hope this is some sort of spoof... raising goldens (or any other breed) to make some extra pocket change is irresponsible. There are more than enough "craigslist" quality dogs at the pounds, they don't need you to contribute to the problem.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Extra pocket change? Try some extra debt. You should have thousands available to spend on whelping and puppy supplies, and that's assuming nothing goes wrong. Breeding isn't a money maker anymore unless you're going to cut corners in health and puppy raising. A 4 hour drive sounds like a dream. My last stud trip was 14 hours one way and the next is likely to be 9. And I could breed to the stud around the corner, they are a dime a dozen if you have a nice bitch, but I care about more than just producing more puppies. It sounds like you have a lot to learn about breeding. If you haven't found a breed club to join and a responsible mentor, I suggest you start searching now and worry about puppies later.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

laniebarbee said:


> well, we do not seem to have any luck at all finding a healthy stud dog. there are a few out there that either are not healthy, or are not checked for health issues. but even then they are often 4 plus hours drive away. My family raised german shepards when i was younger, and it was such a learning experience. Not to mention the small amount of extra pocket money it brought in during a financially stressed time. I wanted to raise golden retrievers with my teen daughters, for many reasons. a love of the breed, saving some extra money for college, etc. but finding a stud dog is not so easy. not when you want to be picky. also, i find that those already breeding, are often hypocritical for those who are trying to enter the community.
> 
> i just wanted to reply that studs are not a dime a dozen, not everywhere, and finding one is no easy task.


Stud dogs are even more common than a dime a dozen...but one has to have a bitch that is appealing to even get a reply. Your reasoning to desire coverage by a stud dog better than the neighbor's mutt isn't good enough. 'want to be picky'- that's why those involved breeders want nothing to do with the bitch presented to them in inquiry. Get involved yourself. You'll quickly see anymore more invested than a BYB isn't going to make any college money- and if all you want to be is a BYB, well then... and the 'hypocritical' call, well, sorry. That's not hypocritical to not want your much invested in pedigree to be used by every tom dick and harry who have zero investment and are just looking for some spending money.


----------

